# Minimal kernel options for USB keyboard?



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a USB keyboard, printer and mouse which are working under GENERIC.  At startup it probes a bunch of USB stuff and takes for ever so I would like to remove everything but those devices from the kernel.

I tried just these devices:
uhci, ehci, sb, ukbd, ulpt, ums.

But it hangs on startup with this:


```
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
```

It just hangs there and gives that message every few seconds.  My fstab only has one device, my root drive (SATA).


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2012)

Possibly looking for USB disks, which need at least a couple of SCSI devices:

```
device scbus
device da
device pass
```


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 27, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Possibly looking for USB disks, which need at least a couple of SCSI devices:
> 
> ```
> device scbus
> ...



Thanks, but is there any way to disable that probing?  I'll never have a USB disk and takes a while (even in GENERIC) for all the USB stuff to come up.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmm.  Try this:
/boot/loader.conf

```
hw.usb.no_boot_wait="1"
```


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Try this:
> /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks.  I tried that and also turned on USB Debugging.  Same thing happens.  It doesn't really give any indication on what's going on.  Just the same message over and over.  Any other tips?

*H*ere is *dmesg | grep -i usb*:


```
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x40a0-0x40bf irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x4080-0x409f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x4060-0x407f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x4040-0x405f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
usbus3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0700400-0xd07007ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x058f> at usbus4
uhub5: <vendor 0x058f product 0x6254, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
ugen1.2: <Lite-On Technology Corp.> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Lite-On Technology Corp. HP Basic USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.04, addr 2> on usbus1
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry, I've got no other ideas.  The freebsd-usb mailing list is likely to have better answers.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 2, 2012)

*O*k, thanks.  This can be marked as solve*d*.  I don't think it was a USB problem at all, but had SCSI_DELAY set to 0.  Setting that to 2000 or higher fixes it.  This can be closed.


----------

